# Dream's Foal Thread!



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

A lot of you guys wanted me to come to this forum, so here I am! This will be Dreams foal thread for when her baby arrives. Please do ask questions if you have any, I am always up for talking.




Dream is 333 days today, and is due January 23rd, 2012. I will most definitely be posting pictures of the foal when it arrives, but for right now, here is Dream and the stallion Rio!

Dream and Rio:


----------



## Eagle (Jan 16, 2012)

welcome to the nut house



your Dream is adorable and I am in love with Rio


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Mackenzie, so glad you (and Dream) have joined us here.








Take no notice of Renee (Eagle) - this is NOT a mad house at all! LOL!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, He is very handsome!

LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

welcome



your mare and stallion are gorgeous!! can't wait to see the baby





will you have her on marestare at all?

how many foals has Dream had before? or is this her first?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 16, 2012)

WELCOME



:yeah



We love watching. So glad you joined us!!Your mare is georgous and love the stallion!!

Ditto on the questions. Marestare? First Foal? AND pics are always welcomed



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 16, 2012)

welcome ,,,i agree its the nuts house LOL LOL thats why we have so much fun on here

love your dreamy and the stallion should be a very nice foal

got any resent photos of your mare...yes were demanding of photos



:rofl





oh were gunna need udder photos too


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 16, 2012)

Lets see if I can answer all these questions without forgetting one! XD

Lol, I love a wild bunch, always makes me smile! I will most definitely show you pictures of her currently. She is starting to bag up, not a whole lot, but there is definitely some change now. She hasn't dropped yet, but is definitely big. She is 37" so she carries the wait defferently then my 31" mare. She is starting to get soft around her butt, but not to the point were I think she will deliver. I think she will go in the next 2 weeks, she is due next week, but her being so big she could go whenever.Thank you very much everyone!

LOL, Its no problem! I will get some udder pictures up soon, its 8:53 over here, and already dark. I always watch Marestare, but unfortunetaly we dont have interent access to the barn, hopefully next year we will be able to get it, but for right now we cant.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi a big welcome from me..exciting thats shes so close 



..shes really pretty and the colour combination with dad is fab.. looking forward to seeing a very cutie new baby soon


----------



## Wings (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

They're both quite loudly coloured aren't they! What are their patterns?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! Yes they are, Dream is a sorrel frame sabino overo, and the stallion is a smokey black and white splash overo.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 17, 2012)

Just an update! Been super busy lately, going to take some pictures of her udder for you all, and then going to take some close up pictures of her belly/back end. Just got a new camra for my B-day, so very excited to use it! Look for updates tomorrow!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 17, 2012)

congrats on the new camera. now we no you,ve got a new camera were gunna wont lots of pictures




:yes






:rofl

oh happy b-day to you



:birthday



:birthday


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! LOL, yes, I got a new camera, so definitely going to post pictures of her for you guys! Now, I have a question, what type of pictures do you guys want me to share of her?

Thank you! Definitely an awesome birthday.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 18, 2012)

ok were gunna need udder photos.and hoohaa pictures and side on belly shots so we can see when the V shape starts ..and thay will be good for you to look back on

when shes in foal next time.....


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok, I will be sure to take those pictures soon.





Yes, thats actually a good idea!



had a friend check her hooha a couple of hours ago, and said she is not ready at all. We are assuming she is going to have it in 2-3 weeks, but you never know.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 18, 2012)

can you go out and take some photos now or is dark were you are


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

its 10:00pm over here, so definitely dark and COLD! Will most definitely try and get pics up tomorrow, so sorry for the delay, been SUPER busy with stuff, its insane.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

another update! This picture was taken a few days ago. Got her a new hat, loves it, also says Dream on it.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 18, 2012)

she is such a cutie



:wub


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you! I love her!




:wub





Here are some pictures of her and her buddy (my other mini) Crystal!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pictures and you have to love that hat..Crystal is a cutie too 



 :wub


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yes, some more details about Dream's special friend would be great!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Crystal is my newest girl, got her for christmas from a really good friend. She is 31 1/2" and is going to be bred this year to C me fly of Avalon Farm, aka Taz. She is double registered AMHA/AMHR and so is the stallion. She is one of the sweetest mares I know, and boy is she tiny! Do you guys want to see pictures of the stallion she will be bred to?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes please. That would be great. They are so cute together. Look like best buds


----------



## Eagle (Jan 18, 2012)

yes please, she is adorable so now we need to see her future hubby


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok! Here he is! I have never seen such a small mini move like he does! He is a fantastic mover!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 18, 2012)

How Beautiful!!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you! Yes he is very handsome, I wanted to breed Dream to him, but she was already bred to Rio before he got there. This year, if Dream is healthy enough, I am going to breed her to him, but I have to wait and see what she has this time around with Rio. Then I will make my final decision.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes! I cant wait to see what they produce, been wanting a driving horse for a while now, so hopefully either with Dreams foal or Crystals foal, I will be able to get one!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

Question for you guys...I want to know how you guys get internet access to the stall/barn that you guys have your mares in for marestare? I have no idea how to get interent access to the barn, I am thinking wireless. The other way is to have this long cord to the cameras from the house, and we haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a wireless camera system and the receiver is in the house connected to my computer by a little device called a dazzle (that helps it stream online). You have to have a power source or run an extension cord for the camera itself and the internet is through your home pc.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

I do the same as Megan but I couldn't do it t the barn cos it is way too far away so I got hubby to build a stall in the back garden



The girls will come here when they are looking ready to foal and then go back down to the main barn as soon as they are bonded.

Diane is that Volt in you avatar? I think it is about time for an update and some pics


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 19, 2012)

Some exciting babies on the way here 



 ..I have wireless cams in the stables too..I would deff recommend them rather than going for the wired type..always have excellent signal and the sound and picture quality are fab mine are made by SWAN..you can also by a system that can be set to record constantly and watch from your phone when your out and about..I bought a usb connection for my laptop and use that to record anytime im not at home..does the same job for a fraction of the price..the ponies dont notice them as they have night vision LED's so even when the lights are off at night you still get to see whats going on I would have been lost without mine when watching my pregnant mare night and day 



 ..Iv added a link so you can have a look but obviously there are alot of others on the market..

 

 

http://www.flyonthewall.uk.com/swann-dvr42000-4-channel-digital-video-recorder-with-2-x-pnp-150-cameras-p-511.html


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for telling me! I actually think we can hook her up to the internet. Now this isn't a for sure thing, as we need to test it out first to see if it will work, but this weekend we are going to set up the cameras and see if it will work, but no promises! She is not going to be on marestare, but another website, dont know for sure which one, but we will figure it out. So excited, hope it works!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

how exciting


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 19, 2012)

oh cool another girl to watch



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

Diane what beautiful foals you have



You must be very proud





Don't talk to me about dirt, just this morning I was sitting on my smoking chair (freezing my butt off) watching my horses and I kept thinking how good they looked if I didn't look at Dipinto



He is all yellow and yucky



I just hate white horses but he is just so cute and loving that I forgive him ( well nearly)


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok guys, we are going to hook up the cameras today to see if we can get Dream online, and I am also going to go take pictures of her like you guys requested, will be back soon!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

Yippee, I am off to bed now but I will check in as soon as I wake up. Night


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh Diane, what a beautiful colt and filly you have there - and another one due in June!









Still would like some Volt pics - clean or dirty, I dont mind, rarely see a clean horse these days anyway LOL!!

Some Dream pictures would be great too - Dream on cam would be just brilliant.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 19, 2012)

oh diane,,arent grand kids just the best...there gorgeous


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone! Got some new pictures of Dream for ya, and I will also know hopefully by tonight if I can get Dream on the internet.





Here is a picture of her bag, Not at all full by any means. I did take a picture of her hooha, and I was laughing the whole time, never really taken a picture of that before, so was funny that you guys requested it. LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 20, 2012)

great photos but looks like i while 2 go from the udder photos


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol, yes she is definitely not ready. I dont think she will go in January, probably the end of January/ early February. She will be 340 on monday, so I could be totally wrong, but by the looks of it, I dont think she is ready.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the photos



any news about internet?

It does seem strange asking for hooha pics but it is onee of the signs of imminent birth when it gets long and puffy. When I get time later today I will post some pics for you to see the difference.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 20, 2012)

Very welcome!

We are actually trying to find a hosting website so we can put her up, we cant do marestare unfortunately, trying to save money and it cost money to have her up there, so we are still looking for a website.

LOL, yes, very strange, but understandable. Lol, you are more then welcome to post, would probably be of good use.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, she has a while to go yet before foaling - thanks for the pictures though, and do keep them coming.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 20, 2012)

ok as promised some butt pics to gross you out





1 week before foaling





1 hour before foaling. see how puffy she is?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a look at "ustream" it is a live hosting site but I am not sure if it is free.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for showing me the pics Eagle, I do see the defference now.





Oh and thanks for the suggestion to Eagle!



I will see if we can do that.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 21, 2012)

Never thought I would see Dream groom another mare. Dream Is definitely the alpha mare, so seeing her actually being nice to a mare was shocking. Especially being around her barn stall.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 21, 2012)

How cute is that.



Don't you just love to watch how they interact?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I do, they are just so cute! But so shocking that Dream was that nice LOL!


----------



## Wings (Jan 22, 2012)

Those pics are cute



Most of my girls have a favourite buddy in the herd, I love watching them groom for what seems like hours sometimes!


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

Dream is looking brilliant





yeah maybe a Feb foal for you? have you felt much movement??

I love seeing the minis groom each other, my foal and his mum have started doing that to each other I love watching every time!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol, yes, I think they are buddies, at least I hope so! It was really nice seeing Dream being nice for once, and she did it today too, I think she is changing, which is nice!

I took some pictures of Dream today, boy was she all giddied up! She was bucking and kicking it was fun to watch her. Here are some pictures of her, do you guys want to see her buddy, Crystal's pictures too?


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

she is lovely! her markings are so beautiful!!!

I personally would love to see pics of Crystal!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you very much! I love her markings too!





Ok, here are some pictures of Crystal!


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG be still my heart LOL look at that gorgeous little girl in all her FLUFF!!!

love her beard hehe she is lovely! what colour is she? has she got blue eyes??


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you!! LOL, I love her beard too.






She is a Buckskin Frame Sabino Overo, you cant really see her color unless she is shaved, she is mainly white. She has one blue eye and one brown! I love how horses can have one of each.


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

so do I!!!! my foal has 1 blue and 1 brown n I hope he doesn't lose it!!! my other mare has two blue and I absoloutly love her eyes!

sometimes the pupil goes into like a heart shape because she has a dark streak underneath it is so cute!

love your girls! so is Crystal preggars too?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats super cool!





Crystal will be bred this year to a stunning stallion, his name is Taz, would you like to see pics?


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 23, 2012)

oh yes please more pics



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yes - pictures and news of everything and anything please.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh goody! I was hoping I can post pics of my other animals!! We have 2 french bulldogs that are going to have puppies soon!



My girl, Addie, is due on friday, so cant wait to see the pups!





Ok, here are some pics of the stallion I am breeding Crystal too.



Taz is not owned by me, he is owned by Vandy's.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh he is nice!! I love that third picture of his movement! Beautiful!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

And, Here are my two french bulldogs, I just love them to pieces!



The brindle is named Addie, and the fawn in named Maddie


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Megan! He is stunning! I would have bred him to Dream if he was there at Vandy's, but she had Rio so we went with him. But I still can't wait to see what Dream throws with him.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 23, 2012)

those doggies are so cute



we want them on cam too



How is the cam situation?

That stallion is not cute at all, tell Vandy that I will take him off their hands for them


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you!! haha, I wish they could be on cam too.



Well, we are certainly trying to hook it up, For the livestream website that was posted on this forum, do we need to have an account on there? I have no idea how to do this, as I have never done it before, so this is all new for me.

LOL!! I dont think Vandy's would be very happy, hahaha!



And actually, his grandsire is Dell Tera's Checkers, so he has Dell Tera in his bloodlines! So happy!





And, Dream is officially due today, although I dont think she will have her foal today, more so in a week. haha!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 23, 2012)

On Marewatchers website it says it costs $50 dollars a year, here is the site:

http://www.marewatchers.com/


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for showing me!! I actually think that could work! Just going over it with my mother, and my trainer, and then we will hook her up!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh your dog gorgeous - I've always like the French Bulldogs! Good luck with the whelping, do let us know as soon as it is over how many she has.





And what a beautiful stallion!



He's going to make some fabulous babies. How tall is he?

Oh by the way, I think the price for getting use of the AMHA on line stud book is now 45 dollars (US)

How's Dream looking - any last minute signs yet?


----------



## weerunner (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes MareWatchers is only 50$ for a whole year, or you can pay per month (20$ per month). Angel is sooo helpful and she can get you set up in no time. You need to have a wired cam (preferred) or a really good wireless, a dazzle device and your computer,high speed internet and a bunch of cable to run between barn and home (if you have a wired camera) and your good to go. I'm so glad I spent the money and time and got myself set up last year. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## cassie (Jan 23, 2012)

your frenchies are gorgeous! the vet clinic that I am a vet nurse at, the owner she breeds frenchies and we have ALOT of french bulldog breeders come in, your two are a very nice type!

has she had puppies before? what are the frenchies over there like for whelping? nearly ALL frenchies over her in Australia need ceaserians they just don't want to push the puppies out lol. some don't even try the little beggers!





yes please we would love an update on how Dream is looking! is there any udder progress yet? please let us know when you have marewatchers set up can't wait to see your pretty girl on camera!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

@ Anna~ Thank you very much!! I love our frenchies, they are the best, we also have 4 others, but they are different breeds, 2 shih tzu's, 1 mix, and i yorkie terrier. We also have 2 cats and a bunny, and fish. We have lots of pets, lol, we just love them!! If you guys want to see pics of the other animals, then I will most definitely show you!

Thank you, he is definitely a stunner, was so excited when Vandy's said I could breed her to him, they actually suggested him rather then Rio, just because of there size. Taz is 31" tall and is actually Crystals same hight! He is LWO- and she is LWO+, so I was happy that it was safe to breed them, but we are going to start in February, thats when we start breeding.

No signs yet, she has dropped some more, but nothing like for foaling. She is starting to get a bag, and her hooha has gotten longer, but is still tight. I think she will go in the next 2 weeks, but a lot can change in a week.

@Weerunner~ We have wireless camera, the barn is to far for us to not use wireless. But I think we are going to do it! Thank you again for telling me about it!

@cassie~Thank you! Oh thats so cool! Yes this will be Addie's third litter, and Maddie's first. Whelping wise, they are normal i guess, I dont quite understand what you mean haha. We have our Frenchies over here have c-section, they just cant get the babies out by themselves, there heads are too big.

For Dream, her udder is getting bigger, not enough to wear she will deliver, but its getting there! I will most definitely let you know when we have her up, I wouldn't not let you guys know.


----------



## cassie (Jan 23, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> @ Anna~ Thank you very much!! I love our frenchies, they are the best, we also have 4 others, but they are different breeds, 2 shih tzu's, 1 mix, and i yorkie terrier. We also have 2 cats and a bunny, and fish. We have lots of pets, lol, we just love them!! If you guys want to see pics of the other animals, then I will most definitely show you!
> 
> Thank you, he is definitely a stunner, was so excited when Vandy's said I could breed her to him, they actually suggested him rather then Rio, just because of there size. Taz is 31" tall and is actually Crystals same hight! He is LWO- and she is LWO+, so I was happy that it was safe to breed them, but we are going to start in February, thats when we start breeding.
> 
> ...


haha thats cool



C- sections we call ceaserians over here LOL I thought they would be a C section ( as you call it lol) delivery because as you said of those little massive heads LOL most of ours over here don't even try to start delivering, they just wait to be cut open LOL nice and expensive for their owners LOL we did have ONE bitch that whelped all by herself! the owners were very surprised and excited! they will be breeding that bitch again as she had beautiful pups! the owner of the vet clinic is actually going over to germany later this year to get some semen from a very nice dog to put to one of her bitches... the litter will be very exciting!

what does the dog look like that will be the daddy?

oh and exciting new bout the udder progress! it starts to get really exciting when they start getting milk!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

cassie said:


> haha thats cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL just proves to show you that I dont know much HAHA! I had no idea what a ceaserian was, but now I do.



Wow, Germany...thats a LONG ways away from us! But thats awesome, what did the dog look like?

Oh her "boyfriend" Is a red fawn piebald, or red fawn and white male. He was also bred to Maddie who is the fawn, so we are hoping for red fawns! The last time Addie had a red fawn, Vandy's (thats were we got both of them) could have sold the pup like 10 times, everyone wanted that pup.

Yes very exciting!! Cant wait, Addie is due friday,so It would be bad if Dream decided to have her foal this week. LOL!


----------



## Wings (Jan 23, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Ok, here are some pictures of Crystal!



I can't believe how woolly she is!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

Wings said:


> I can't believe how woolly she is!!


I know! for her being in California, she is really hairy! She used to live in ND or SD dont remember, but she was at Fike's, so it was probably really cold there.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are some more pics of Dream and Crystal!



here is also a picture of my bff and Dream, love that pic!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 23, 2012)

Those photos are too cute! So wooly!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Those photos are too cute! So wooly!!



Thank you!! Lol, yes, especially Crystal! She is really wooly for being in CA. haha.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 23, 2012)

What gorgeous furballs you have. They are adorable. Looks like they are have a wonderful time frolicing.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 23, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> What gorgeous furballs you have. They are adorable. Looks like they are have a wonderful time frolicing.


Aww thank you! Yes, they had a blast frolicing!


----------



## cassie (Jan 23, 2012)

hehe they are so cute!!! major fluff balls!!!! so any news on Dream? what is the time where you are at?

its 4pm here in Sydney hehe


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

cassie said:


> hehe they are so cute!!! major fluff balls!!!! so any news on Dream? what is the time where you are at?
> 
> its 4pm here in Sydney hehe


Hehe thank you!! Yes, definitely fluff balls!! No, no new news on Dream, Haven't really been out there to look, been SUPER busy with school work..blah. I have finals next week, and a test tomorrow, so been super busy studdying for that. Its 10:07pm over here, going to go to bed soon, super tired. I will defenitely have some news in the next few days, and we are trying to hook up the cam before this weekend, but if we cant, by this weekend for sure it will be up!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 24, 2012)

Fab pictures they all look so happy


----------



## Eagle (Jan 24, 2012)

do I spy a British Bulldog frolicking?


----------



## cassie (Jan 24, 2012)

are you guys at school at the moment?? we are on holidays... well my brothers are LOL I can't believe its 5 yrs since I did yr 12 ahhh LOL

YAY for Dream being hooked up soon SO exciting!!

my fave thing is still their beards HEHE my ponies NEVER get that woolly here


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes we are in school now. Oh lucky, LOL! I wish we were on break, but were not.

LOL, yes I hope so!!

Lol, I love there beards, they are so fluffy!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2012)

Ooooo thanks for the pictures - I love seeing furry bodies playing and having fun!








Poor you being involved with school tests and exams - good luck with them.





Do have someone who can help you with the girls while you are so busy - it's important that you dont get too tired at this important time for your school work?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Ooooo thanks for the pictures - I love seeing furry bodies playing and having fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome!





Lol, thank you, its tough, have 6 finals, but the classes are broken down to two days, so I have 3 classes in one day, and 3 classes in the next day.

Yes, my trainer at Vandy's is helping me a lot right now, she has school too, so we are both helping each other out. My mom has puppies coming soon, so she has been running errends trying to get everything ready for the pups, so my trainer and I have been doing all the work. My trainer has been watching her at night, as she is staying at her place while she is pregnant, then after she foals she will be at our place. She has her hooked up to the camera and is watching her from her monitor, but we are still trying to figure out how to hooke her up to the internet, my mom will be home shortly, so once she gets home we are going to try and hook her up.


----------



## cassie (Jan 24, 2012)

sounds like its all sorted, hoping you get it set up... so you can both get some sleep while we are awake  during the week I am at the office so I can watch pretty constantly from 9am till 5:30pm my time lol after that I head home n do my own furkids and whatever other activities are planned for that evening



lol but then Renee, Anna and Lindi usually sign on around that time... between all of us we usually can have a 24/7 camera watch team



if we haven't got other things planned



weekends of course get a little more difficult...

but at least we could help out a little...


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

cassie said:


> sounds like its all sorted, hoping you get it set up... so you can both get some sleep while we are awake  during the week I am at the office so I can watch pretty constantly from 9am till 5:30pm my time lol after that I head home n do my own furkids and whatever other activities are planned for that evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome, I would definitely like some help watching her for when she foals, I just dont want anything to happen to the foal.



I will post here when we have her up, I am still waiting for my mom to get home, so once she is home I will see if we can hook it up.


----------



## cassie (Jan 24, 2012)

well we will definitleny be watching as much as we can for you





Dream and Penny could well be foaling at a similar time



though I think penny might go a little longer... its so exciting!! I love it all!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

cassie said:


> well we will definitleny be watching as much as we can for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Eeeee! That is so cool! I definitely want to see pics of your new little one when its born!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2012)

:yeah Sounds so fantastic that you have some support there close. We'll be watching If you can get her up on internet.



:yeah


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 24, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Sounds so fantastic that you have some support there close. We'll be watching If you can get her up on internet.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah


Yes, very fortunate that I have support.



Thank you!


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

haha you won't be able to stop me from showing off photos especially if the foal is a cutee!!! lol

have you seen photos of my other foal...? Finn? the thread is Suzie had a gorgeous colt... theres some pics of him in there... he has a partial blue eye and is my little man! hopeing for a girl from Penny though






what are you hoping for from Dream?

have you done the ring test??

are you able to get some new photos of her?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

cassie said:


> haha you won't be able to stop me from showing off photos especially if the foal is a cutee!!! lol
> 
> have you seen photos of my other foal...? Finn? the thread is Suzie had a gorgeous colt... theres some pics of him in there... he has a partial blue eye and is my little man! hopeing for a girl from Penny though
> 
> ...



LOL!!

No, I havent, I should go check him out! He sounds amazing!

For Dream, I am hoping for a filly, she has had two colts in the past, so its time for a girl haha.



I am really hoping for some color, thats for sure, but just that its healthy is really the main thing.





I am actually going to go out to see her friday or saturday, I am boarding her at Vandy's until the foal is weened, then she will come back to our place. So I will get some new photos of her soon!







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, you have a bunch of dedicated ladies here -- and when the time gets close we're all awake and watching!!!



Hehe thank you!! I really helps me out a lot!


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

That's the same with penny, she has had two colts so hoping for a filly as no 3



Here's hoping the filly fairy comes to us ;





Yay for piccies can't wait


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

cassie said:


> That's the same with penny, she has had two colts so hoping for a filly as no 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, I hope so!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

Just an update!

I went to go see Dream today, and when I got to the ranch, totally forgot my camera, but I am going to see her tomorrow, so I will definitely bring my camera.





Dream's bag has gotten REALLY full in the past week, its like the size of a pear. I was able to get collorstrum out, but not enough to test to see when she will go. Her butt is super soft, like jelly, so thats always a good sign! And her hooha is getting longer, but she is not ready yet. I am guessing she will go this week, but who knows.





I am really sorry for not being on top of things, I am new at this, so bare with me, lol!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

sounds like she,s only got maybe a few days to go keep a close eye on her b/c she is sounding really close as soon as her udders get really warm thats the day she,ll foal...good luck i cant wait



:yeah


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

lucky lodge said:


> sounds like she,s only got maybe a few days to go keep a close eye on her b/c she is sounding really close as soon as her udders get really warm thats the day she,ll foal...good luck i cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah






Hello! Yes I hope she goes in a few days, prefferably sunday or monday, just not tuesday or friday, because I have school and finals, lol.

I actually never heard of her udders being warm and thats the day she has it, good to know, now I can look out for that, thanks!


----------



## cassie (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY how exciting... come on girl! where are these pics?? lol we will forgive you this once lol

so... have we got camera connection.... will we be watching just in time for the big event??

yes its true about the udder, Suzie's was HOT the night she foaled... she also had wax the day she foaled.

have you got milk testing strips? sorry can't remember if you do or not...

can;t wait to see the piccies!!!! we are here anxiously waiting with you!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

cassie said:


> YAY how exciting... come on girl! where are these pics?? lol we will forgive you this once lol
> 
> so... have we got camera connection.... will we be watching just in time for the big event??
> 
> ...



LOL, I know, I know...I have been bad...lol, I will definitely get pics up tomorrow!

That is so great to know, now I can look out for that. Yes, I have milk test strips.





Ok, So my mother looked at the marewatchers website, and she just doesn't know if that will work. Is it still active? There hasn't been anything new since 2010, and I dont know if that matters or not. If it doesn't, then I will talk to my mother and see if we can hook the cams up tomorrow. Now its not going to be the best, as our camera is wireless, and it says that they prefer wired, so just warning you.





Just told her, and she wants to know from you guy's if you guy's think its alright to put her up on.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, I think Amanda is very happy but you best talk to her. If you want to catch her foaling then marestare/marewatchers is the way to go, she will be watched more or less 24/7 I have had only 7 mini foals but the first time I actually caught one foaling was last year on cam, these girls are really sly.


----------



## cassie (Jan 28, 2012)

I hadn't heard of marewatchers before Amanda, but it has been working really well for her so far... and its a bit cheaper then marestare which is what alot of us use...

my camera for Suzie was wireless, and while it wasn't to the standard of Heidi's LOL (I will explain, Heidi has Peanut and Cameron, she is lovely, and takes extremely excellent care of her horses, her set up is amazing lol we were all joking that the stable was Diane's bedroom hehe was so much fun!) anyway, the wireless cams do the job very well, as long as we can see the mare we are happy!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2012)

It sounds as though Dream is getting very close to showing us all her new baby - you must be so excited - we are all so excited!!

Please remember that camera today!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

My cam is wireless too Cassie but the image is really good. I am going to buy another one this year cos first up to foal is Odette who likes to foal outside



so I want another cam to follow her every move when she is out.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 28, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Yes, I think Amanda is very happy but you best talk to her. If you want to catch her foaling then marestare/marewatchers is the way to go, she will be watched more or less 24/7 I have had only 7 mini foals but the first time I actually caught one foaling was last year on cam, these girls are really sly.


I agree- with marestare you have so many helpful watching eyes for your babies.

My camera is wireless and I haven't seen what the stream looks like online since she isn't streaming yet but my pictures are great.

This is my cam system- but I got it on sale at walmart on black friday:

http://www.uniden.com/video-surveillance/wireless-security-surveillance-system/invt/udw155g/


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, just an update on getting Dream online, although we've tried to work it out with the stables, it doesn't look like I will be able to put her on the interent but I will keep you all updated as much as possible. Thank you very much for your interest. As of today, there hasn't been much change since yesterday.

Thank you guys again for being here with me, I did get some pictures though!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 29, 2012)

Never mind, as long as she has someone watching her in case she needs help. She is looking good and maybe a day or two for her to fill those nipples


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 29, 2012)

HES HERE!! Hes here, hes here, hes here!!! Yay! Its a colt! And solid white, but still adorable! I would like you all to meet, Dreams colt!he is SUPER leggy, going to be big like momma! I can see some creamy colors on his ears and around his back, so if he does have cream on him, then that proves that his daddy carries the cream gene.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations, he is adorable



Come on we want all the details, when, how, were you there???


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 29, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Congratulations, he is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Come on we want all the details, when, how, were you there???



Thank you! Ok, so I was at a home, and my trainer was at the ranch, and Dream went down, and she called my mom, and then my mom woke me up and we went there, she already had the foal before we got there. she foaled at 4:00am in the morning on sunday, so he is only a couple hours old. He is a max sabino, although he has some creamy colors on his ears and body, so he might be something else, which would prove that his daddy carries the creme gene. He is SUPER leggy, he is so tall, he is definitely going to be big. When I got there, he was just trying to walk around, he was being stubborn and not eating, so my trainer was trying to get him to eat. he finally got enough for the night, and today he is doing just fine.


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow congrats!!!!!!gorgeous baby yippee!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW!! WOW!! and TREBLE WOW!!


















What a gorgeous colt!








Well done Dream - poor girl, imagine having those long legs prodding at the inside of your tummy for the last month!!

Many congratulations! Do you have a name yet? Do tell us all about him and dont forget to take lots more pictures when you next visit - will you be able to get some outside ones for us?


----------



## MeganH (Jan 29, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! What a pretty boy!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 29, 2012)

:yeah Congratulations!!



:yeah WOW long legs



He is georgeous!!!



You have got to be so excited


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2012)

big congrats on a handsome little guy



he looks like a he might be medicine hat in the photos


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG what a surprise...he is just stunning ...Huge congrats



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you guys very much!! Here are some new pics! Once he is able to come outside, I will definitely take some pics, I am coming out there tomorrow, so if I can get him outside, then I will be sure to take some pics for you all.





These pictures were taken by my trainer, so full credit goes to her.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh....what a cool looking little dude!

I



boys!

Mommy looks like she likes him a lot, too.

She did good having him decently close to her due date.

Congratulations....Enjoy!


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous!!!



You must be thrilled!! Have you thought of a name yet??


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations, what a cutie!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 31, 2012)

:HappyBounce CONGRATULAIONS 



 :HappyBounce hes so gorgeous 



 :yeah


----------



## cassie (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah come on Mackenzie!!!! you can't disappear on us that quick!!!





we need to see your baby! please!!!


----------



## Wings (Feb 1, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!

He is lovely, looks like he is marked just like his mummy



You'll have fun keeping him clean!!

Yes there must be new pics and a name update


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so sorry guys for disapearing on you guys, I had finals tuesday, and have been studdying for that for a while. Again, so sorry!

Picture wise, I will be getting some either friday or saturday, but will TRY and go today and get some! I do have pictures of Addies new puppies though! Wanna see?

And, I do want to mention that he is very lovely, but my trainer owns him and she loves him to pieces, so glad he is owned by her.





His name is Vandy's Sound of Winter aka Ice, I think that fits him as he is white with ice blue eyes. My trainer and I do think that he is a palomino medicine hat overo, becuase he still has that cream colored mark on his ears and head.

Anyways here are some pictures of Addies litter! 4 girls and 1 boy! 2 red fawns, 1 black and white pied, 1 brindle and white pied, and one tri pied.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 2, 2012)

they are just adorable


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 2, 2012)

Eagle said:


> they are just adorable


Thank you!! I love them, just got done feeding them. They are going every two hours now, but we are gradually going to two hours, dont want to rush anything.

But good news, breeding season is coming soon for us, Febuary 14th so I have decided that we are going to breed Crystal to Taz, and if Dream is in good shape for breeding, then I will breed her to Rio again, but that might not mean she will catch, but we will try. Both of the foals will be mine, so I will be coming up with names. I have already decided that if Dreams foal is a keeper, and a filly, then its going to be named ADO's I'ma Dream Catcher, haven't really decided how we are going to fit our farm name in becuase its so long, but we will figure it out haha. Crystal's foals name will be fun to name because she has cars and jewels in her name.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh puppies!

They are so cute...

What breed?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 2, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> Ohhhhh puppies!
> 
> They are so cute...
> 
> What breed?


They are super cute!

They are French Bulldogs.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww mackenzie, those puppies are absolutely gorgeous - and what a mixture of colours!








Hope the exams went well?? Yes please, we would love some more pics of the clever Dream and her new baby when you next go visiting. Sounds as though you have some exciting plans for her and Crystal over the next couple of months.





Sorry, cant remember where you live, but dont forget to try to arrange their coverings so that they foal next year when you have some warm weather - so much easier to deal with new babies when one doesn't have to bother/worry about rugs and they can go out each day for a good healthy frolic in the fields, plus it is so good for the mares to have access to good pasture if at all possible.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 2, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Aww mackenzie, those puppies are absolutely gorgeous - and what a mixture of colours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, lots of different colors!





Yes, exams went well, but I do have another one tomorrow. Yes, I will definitely get pictures up soon! Yes, very excited about this years breeding. I have been really wanting to see what Crystal and Taz throw!

I live in California, we usually breed our mares around february so they will have winter babies, as it gets REALLY hot here and flies are horrible in the barn stall. We do have a place where the horses get grass, I wouldn't call it a pasture, as the lot is only 1 acre, but they do have a place to get some grass.


----------



## cassie (Feb 2, 2012)

WOW the puppies are gorgeous!!! congrats!! lovely marked aswell!!



good job mummy lol

love the name!!

but We NEED SOME PICTURES!!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck with you exam today.


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 3, 2012)

omg thay are so cute


----------



## liltnt (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I so want a french bull dog. just love those little guys. Grants on a lovely litter.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody on the lovely comments! Exams whent well today, got done earlier then I thought, so was able to go to the stables and get some pictures!!!!

Ok, so if you look REALLY closely at his color, he has palomino markings on his legs and all the way down to his butt and on his back too. He also has it on his head too like momma. So its definitely coming in, very excited that he isn't fully white! that just proves that daddy carries the cream gene!

I will be going out tomorrow, so I will take more pics, but for right now this is what I got!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2012)

More pics!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 3, 2012)

How precious. He is really enjoying his time out in the sun


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> /monthly_02_2012/post-44343-0-55816500-1328314208_thumb.jpg
> 
> Now that boy is a pretty up-headed little one!! Just so pretty !!!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha Ya he definitely told me.





Thank you, He is actually getting more palomino in places, big spots and he has palomino all the way down to his butt, so cute, but its really faint, but it could get darker, hopefully it will haha.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2012)

More pics...of Dream, because I love her lots!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh the pictures are brilliant - he is just so cute and Dream is such a pretty mare!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 4, 2012)

What ADORABLE pictures!!!!









Dream is a pretty mare and her little guy is just so cute! Love his tongue!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 4, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh the pictures are brilliant - he is just so cute and Dream is such a pretty mare!


Thank you!! I love both of them!







MeganH said:


> What ADORABLE pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Lol I was surprised that I took that picture and it came out good. LOL!


----------



## cassie (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning little baby you have there Mackenzie!!! and I agree with Diane very upright which is just lovely!!! what a gorgeous little man!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

cassie said:


> stunning little baby you have there Mackenzie!!! and I agree with Diane very upright which is just lovely!!! what a gorgeous little man!!!


Thank you very much!!



He is a gorgeous boy, to bad he has a lot of white, but I still love him!

So the puppies are getting really big! Daizy, the biggest one, is already at 15 ounces! she is huge compared to the other ones. I cant wait till they open there eyes, hopefully going to be next monday!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely pics, he sure is one gorgeous baby



can we see the puppies too


----------



## liltnt (Feb 5, 2012)

congrats on all of your babies they are adorable.+


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Thanks for all the lovely pics, he sure is one gorgeous baby
> 
> 
> 
> can we see the puppies too


Thank you! Yes of course! here are some recent pictures.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG.. I love me some puppies






how sweet!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh how gorgeous!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Very, very cute!!!!!!


Thank you!! They are very adorable!







MeganH said:


> OMG.. I love me some puppies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe thank you!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2012)

Omg cute overload! I just love the third pic, he is in heaven. Lol


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh how gorgeous!!


Thank you! I love that they are all different colors!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Omg cute overload! I just love the third pic, he is in heaven. Lol


Lol, thank you!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I am so sorry I haven't gotten any recent photos up of Ice yet, my mom has been handling the puppies which means my grandma has been taking me out to see him, so with her being older and not having the energy to take me all the time, I have not been able to go. I will FOR SURE be going tuesday, so I will definitely be able to take some pics for you guys.





Again really sorry I haven't been on top of things.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

:wub Aww so cute look at that mummy lapping it all up enjoying her babies 



 :wub


----------



## Wings (Feb 6, 2012)

He is a cute one





You have some great pics there!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

Wings said:


> He is a cute one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

naw VERY gorgeous little frenchy pups!!! when I work next I'll show my boss and see what she thinks if you like!



she is a brilliant critic and has done showing all over the world!! she would love to see them I'm sure



if thats alright with you that is


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

cassie said:


> naw VERY gorgeous little frenchy pups!!! when I work next I'll show my boss and see what she thinks if you like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Oh yes, of course you may. I would love to see what she has to say!





Lol, I rhymed....


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are some more pictures Cassie, for you to share with her.


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Thank you! Oh yes, of course you may. I would love to see what she has to say!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha cool will do, I work every 2 weeks there so will let you know next time I work lol your funny!







All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Here are some more pictures Cassie, for you to share with her.


cool YAY was just about to ask you for some more hehe



they look very very cute!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

cassie said:


> haha cool will do, I work every 2 weeks there so will let you know next time I work lol your funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, look forward to hearing what she has to say! LOL, and I actually wasn't meaning to be funny, actually edited my post to say I rhymed after I figured it out.





Thank you! Lol if you want more I have more so just let me know.


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

Hehe I know but you are funny



Yeah would love some more



If you have some more would love to see them


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

cassie said:


> Hehe I know but you are funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, ok here are some more!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys!

After waiting for 2 weeks to go see Ice, I finally was able to today, and got some pictures! He had so much fun playing with Abby the farm dog and trying to eat the grass.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 12, 2012)

He is adorable



love the name. Looks like he is haveing a wonderful time


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hehe awwwww he is adorable!!! Love his name!!Mackenzie I'm working this weekend so I'll show the pics to my boos


----------



## Wings (Feb 13, 2012)

I love him



He has character!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 13, 2012)

He is cute!



Love him!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2012)

He is beautiful.








Thank you for the new pictures - and those little pups are just so cute!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!





The puppies all have there eyes open, and can fully see. they can also hear! They are such characters, so cute! Having another litter in about 3-4 weeks, Addies puppies will be about 5 weeks old, so I will have to feed Addies puppies every 4 hours and my mother will feed Maddies new puppies every hour...wish us luck, LOL!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 13, 2012)

cassie said:


> Hehe awwwww he is adorable!!! Love his name!!Mackenzie I'm working this weekend so I'll show the pics to my boos



Thank you! Awesome, can't wait to hear what she has to say!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 13, 2012)

And I have more pics for you guys because you guys are awesome!



:wub


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 13, 2012)

More Pics!





Also I just want to say that Dream is so fat, the vet came out and said if he hadn't have seen the foal he would have never thought Dream had him. LOL, I hope she stays this way for this years breeding, but I am considering letting her have a year off and training her to drive. Just a thought but haven't made my decision yet. My trainer says she would make a fantastic show mare, although she is older and I would be competing against younger minis, so thats another thought. But I am just happy that Dream didn't turn out skinny, going to try my best to keep her plump and chunky!


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2012)

he is SOOOOOO cute!!!! an adorable little man!

I'm thinking the same with one of my mares... she is 10 and has had two foals already (think she is pregnant again) but thinking otherwise I might try showing her at the end of the year... might still show her even if she is pregnant we shall just see



lol


----------



## MeganH (Feb 14, 2012)

Such a cute little colt. Looks like he is a fun little guy.

And I love your little bullie too


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 14, 2012)

cassie said:


> he is SOOOOOO cute!!!! an adorable little man!
> 
> I'm thinking the same with one of my mares... she is 10 and has had two foals already (think she is pregnant again) but thinking otherwise I might try showing her at the end of the year... might still show her even if she is pregnant we shall just see
> 
> ...


Lol, thank you! Ya, I will probably just train Dream to drive if she doesn't come in season, it will depend if she does or not.



MeganH said:


> Such a cute little colt. Looks like he is a fun little guy.
> 
> And I love your little bullie too



Thank you, yes he is a great little mini.



Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics, he is just adorable


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 14, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Thanks for the great pics, he is just adorable



You are very welcome!


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 15, 2012)

isnt he just the cuties little thing



:yes


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL!! He's such a little livewire bless him!





Keep those pictures coming please - and don't forget to include Dream too.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 16, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! He's such a little livewire bless him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, thank you!

I am trying to go to see him on Saturday, I am sick, been feeling gross all day, so if I don't get better then it will be more like monday or sunday. But I will be sure to get pictures soon!

Haha, yes can't forget Dream!







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just lovely pictures of that exquisite little boy!!!! What a beauty!!!
> 
> Certainly keep those pictures coming -- we just LOVE pictures!!!



Thank you!!! Yes I will definitely get pictures to you guys soon!


----------



## cassie (Feb 16, 2012)

get better soon Mackenzie!!!

hope you get to see him tomorrow!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> get better soon Mackenzie!!!
> 
> hope you get to see him tomorrow!!!


Thank you very much! Yes I hope so too, although tomorrow is school, so it would have to be saturday. I will eventually see him again!

Soooo...found out that my other mini, Crystal, has lice, all over her. When the shoer came out to trim her feet, his hand was covered with lice. Its really bad. And the clippers dont work, so we are trying to get that fixed. And I have to wash her with the medicated shampoo, but I cant with her being so fluffy and it being cold. And of course this has to happen during breeding season. It's all just a big mess.



I really hope we can get the clippers to work.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes the powder works fine, i had a stallion arrive in November that was full of lice, of course he passed them on to all the boys. I used frontline drops (for dogs) cos I found them on Sunday and the shops were closed then I bought lice powder and wormed with ivermectin and they are all clean now.

I hope you get well soom.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Don't worry about washing her...they make some wonderful lice powder that you can buy, that works great! And in cold weather, it's the way to go! I got some at the TSC in town when it happened to me a few years ago, and I had several horses that "shared" in the experience.
> 
> First worm her with Ivermectin and powder her coat, working it down to the skin with your fingers -- making sure you get down into and under the mane and the base of the tail. Keep her powdered up every few days, and reworm her in 2 weeks with Ivermectin again. She should be clear after a couple of weeks -- and no bath needed! If you still see any evidence of them, continue with the powder and worming routine and they'll disappear!
> 
> Much nicer and less worry then bathing in the cold!



Oh cool! I will definitely look that up and see if I can get that, so much better then bathing her in the cold. Thank you so much for telling me this! I really appreciate it!







Eagle said:


> Yes the powder works fine, i had a stallion arrive in November that was full of lice, of course he passed them on to all the boys. I used frontline drops (for dogs) cos I found them on Sunday and the shops were closed then I bought lice powder and wormed with ivermectin and they are all clean now.
> 
> I hope you get well soom.



Thank you too for telling me, I really appreciate it!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2012)

Please dont think about bathing or clipping her in the cold weather Mackenzie - just follow the advice already given and she will be fine!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Do you guys know what the powder is called? I need to look it up, thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

I will have a look when I go down to the barn.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 18, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I will have a look when I go down to the barn.



Thanks Eagle!

I am SO excited right now!!! I want to let you guys know that I think my mom and I are buying a mini stallion! He is 28 inches and he is a bay and white tobiano! I will show pictures when I have him at our property. He is AMHA registered and we are going to hardship him AMHR so he will be double reg. He even has Little Kings and Flying W Farms in his pedigree! I am so excited right now, you have no idea.



I am not for sure yet that we are getting him, but there is a very good chance that we are. We went out to look at him today, and he is so tiny! He has a beautiful double mane, and such stunning markings, very loud!

Pictures soon to come!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 18, 2012)

:yeah Very exciting. Waiting for the pics of the new addition


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 18, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Very exciting. Waiting for the pics of the new addition


Thank you! Will try and get some pics soon.


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> Thanks Eagle!
> 
> I am SO excited right now!!! I want to let you guys know that I think my mom and I are buying a mini stallion! He is 28 inches and he is a bay and white tobiano! I will show pictures when I have him at our property. He is AMHA registered and we are going to hardship him AMHR so he will be double reg. He even has Little Kings and Flying W Farms in his pedigree! I am so excited right now, you have no idea.
> 
> ...


WOW Mackenzie!!! WOW!!! lol that is SOOOOO exciting!! mega congrats!!



:yeah



:yeah





yippee!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 19, 2012)

cassie said:


> WOW Mackenzie!!! WOW!!! lol that is SOOOOO exciting!! mega congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you!!!! I am so excited! So we are hopefully going to get him around the end of March. I can't wait to bring him home!



He has 1 white stripe in his mane! he is too cute. We are hopefully going to breed him to Crystal and Dream for this years breeding.







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How exciting for you!!!! I just LOVE the boys and can't wait to see your pictures!!!



Thank you!! Yes I will definitely show you pictures when he arrives!


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats on getting a new stallion and so tiny to...cant wait to see pictures


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 27, 2012)

lucky lodge said:


> congrats on getting a new stallion and so tiny to...cant wait to see pictures


Thank you!

Sorry guys for not being here, I have tons of school work, and have been doing that. I am not going to be on as often, but I do have some new pics of mamma and Ice!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Mackenzie - great pics!! He has really grown and sweet Dream looks full of herself too.



:wub

Any more news about the new boy you are hoping to get in March?

Keep at the school work coz it's important for your future.





It's good to hear from you again.


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

they both look Great Mackenzie!!

any news on any more puppies?

my boss said your pups are real cute!!! <3


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 27, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Hi Mackenzie - great pics!! He has really grown and sweet Dream looks full of herself too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Anna! Thank you very much! Yes, he is definitely big, and so arnry. When he tries and bites me, I flick him on the nose and of course that doesn't work so I just tackle him and give him big hugs until he stops...or I hold him. Dream is doing great, still fat and chunky, I still dont know if I am breeding her this year or training her to drive. I really would like a filly out of her, and she is going to get older, so I really dont know yet.

Oh yes, we have not talked in a while with the girl who is selling him, she leaves to go on her trip on the 9th of March, so we will call her when she gets back and go from there. I really do hope I can get him, although people around me think I am stupid for getting a stallion when I can just breed to my friends for free. They dont understand what it means to have a real stallion for myself for my use only. Since he is my first stallion, I will want to keep an eye on how many foals he has, and I cant do that when breeding to a stallion who isn't mine. And its not just my friends who are thinking this isn't a good idea, a lot of people just don't understand why I am getting a stallion. There is nothing wrong with him, they just say stallions aren't pets, and ya, they can be really hyper but they are still pets.

Sorry for my rant...its just that time of year when people just annoy you.

Thank you very much, I have set my priorities strait and am focusing more on school.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 27, 2012)

cassie said:


> they both look Great Mackenzie!!
> 
> any news on any more puppies?
> 
> my boss said your pups are real cute!!! <3



Thank you cassie!!

Well, our next litter is coming next week, so super excited about that! All of the puppies are sold, and they are only 4 weeks old lol, people just seem to really like them!

Aww, thats great!! Glad she likes them!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Look at that little boy....so full of himself!!! Just beautiful!!



Thanks Castle Rock Miniatures!! Dream and him are somethen....lol.


----------



## Wings (Feb 27, 2012)

All Decked Out Mini Farm said:


> There is nothing wrong with him, they just say stallions aren't pets, and ya, they can be really hyper but they are still pets.
> 
> Sorry for my rant...its just that time of year when people just annoy you.
> 
> Thank you very much, I have set my priorities strait and am focusing more on school.


HA! Tell that to my boys!

Mind you, I think it is well established I am biased





The key to a good stallion (as long as you start with one with a decent mind/attitude) is set the rules and boundaries firmly and from day one and reinforce them gently and firmly. I've found my stallions very good at not crossing the line and I enjoy a lot of relaxed time in their company. Love my boys


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for the pics, he is such a sweet heart.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 3, 2012)

Eagle said:


> thanks for the pics, he is such a sweet heart.



Thank you!

Hey everyone, sorry for not being here, I have been really focusing on school, and so I haven't been on lately.

I do have pictures of the puppies, they are 5 weeks old now and are huge. they are so chunky and I am loving the different personallities I am seeing in all of them! Here are some pictures!

Now there is one puppy, Daizy, who is a very different color, I have never seen a color like hers before. She looks red, but her whole back is black and she has stripes on her feet, its very strange. One of the breeders said she was a sable red fawn, but I don't know.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are some more pictures!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!!! What cute little "porkers" -- momma must be a milk factory!!!!
> 
> The pictures are wonderful -- but we're glad you're back!!!



Lol thank you!! They are just the best pups, so much fun to have around!

Thank you!! I missed you guys, I am just so busy these days, lol.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2012)

good girl for working hard at school but welcome back



those puppies are just the best thing in the world



I think I really really need one


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 4, 2012)

Eagle said:


> good girl for working hard at school but welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Eagle! I know, they are just so cute! You can always contact me if you are ever thinking about getting a frenchie, we will have another litter coming this week.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 4, 2012)

PUPPIES!! omg so adorable!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh those puppies are just so scrummy!! And you have more coming?? How exciting!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

they are very cute Mackenzie! so big already! lol I just love frenchie puppies! lol so sweet!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 13, 2012)

cassie said:


> they are very cute Mackenzie! so big already! lol I just love frenchie puppies! lol so sweet!


Thank you!! They are already starting to barck. And two of the puppies ears are fully up!

Sorry I haven't been here guys.



I am back though! I have some news, our other frenchie, Maddie, had three beautiful female puppies!!

here are some pictures! There names are Dixie, Piper, and Melody. The half white face one is my girl, Melody, and Dixie is the one with the Zig Zag head, and the other one is Piper. I think I got that correctly, I might be mistaken. lol!


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

lovely puppies!! you guys must be thrilled!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost TOO adorable.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 14, 2012)

cassie said:


> lovely puppies!! you guys must be thrilled!



Yes we are! This is our last litter and then we are done breeding dogs.



I am just going to stick with horses.

I gave crystal a bath yesterday, and towel dried her and then let he sit in the sun until she was fully dry. Then I gave her Ivermectin and need to give it to her next wednesday. I am very happy that the lice will hopefully die and she will be free of lice. I need to shave her, but we are waiting for the clippers to get fixed. When she was all wet, I was really able to see her color. She is a buckskin, but her coloring is grey, and she doesn't carry the grey gene. My trainer says its because of the sabino.

Just letting everyone know that we are finally going to be moving out to our own place in less then a few months! Then we will have our own horses on our property and hopefully I will be getting more mini mares. But right now I am focusing on the stallion.



MeganH said:


> Almost TOO adorable.


Thank you!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey everyone!!

I have a quick question. I want to register Dream under the ASPC, but I don't know if you can register minis under the shetland registry. She is 37", but I don't know if that matters. All help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I believe with Shetlands, they can only be registered if both parents are registered.
> 
> How is she registered now?



She is only registered AMHR. She is a really big mini, so I thought maybe I could register her ASPC, and her parents are both registered, but only AMHR I believe. I know she definitely can't be reg AMHA, but I was thinking ASPC and possibly Pinto.

And another quick question. I have heard a lot of people say that you should never breed a mare to a larger stallion, always go with the smaller stallions, but if Dream is 37 inches, do you think it would be fine to breed her to a larger stallion? I am seeing that a LOT of people are starting to breed shetlands and miniature horses together, and I know thats the new thing right now, so I was thinking of breeding Dream to a ASPC/AMHR stallion. I know there are tons of risks to breeding larger stallions with smaller mares, I am well aware of that. I would never breed a 31 inch mare to a 35 inch, but Dream is 37 inches, so I don't see a problem, but I would love some of your guy's thoughts, you have been doing this more then me, so please let me know!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How tall is the stallion you are considering. A lot depends on the hip of the mare and "room" to pass the foal. I know the "theory" is that the foal will only grow as big as momma can handle -- but I don't believe that. But I do believe you can go somewhat bigger -- depending on the heftiness of the daddy-to-be (whether he's refined or chunky-boned)



Oh I have just been looking around, haven't decided on a specific stallion, but I do know that I would only breed her to a stallion that is max her size, 37", probably 36" max. And I wouldn't breed her to a stallion that is big boned like her, I would choose a more refined stallion.



I am quite honestly scared to breed her to something her size because I would never forgive myself if something were to happen to Dream because I bred her and the baby was too big to pass. So I am thinking about everything, I am not going to rush anything, and I really appreciate your impute.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I was thinking, that at 37" she's almost at the upper height for AMHR -- so you would probably do better to breed her "down" to stay within the standard height limitations for future foals. Just a thought!


That would be a good suggestion, but I am not looking to breed smaller, I am looking to breed ASPC/AMHR.



That's why I have been trying to figure out if I can register her ASPC.



but thank you very much for the suggestion! I am trying to stay within the 37" mark. At this point I am just checking out to see what my options are.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No, I was thinking that she is a "B" size AMHR mini -- which runs 34" - 38" -- and I don't think she could be registered with the ASPC, so I was thinking if you went a couple of inches shorter, you could probably almost guarantee her AMHR foals would stay within the "B" range and not grow too tall to be registered with the AMHR.
> 
> I know plenty of people who love those tall minis -- but since I think you're "stuck" with her in the AMHR, I didn't want you to breed a foal that would be too tall for the "B" classification of the AMHR registry.


That makes total sense, thank you very much for explaining that.



I think thats a better way to go, dont want the foal to un-registered.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

Boy, love all the new foals!





Got some new pictures of Ice and BOY has he gotten big! Love how he is turning out! <3 This boy is very photogenic!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 22, 2012)

More pics!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

He is adorable!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 22, 2012)

MeganH said:


> He is adorable!!


Haha, thanks Megan!! He is such a character, he follows me around everywhere, tries to nibble on my leg when I'm not looking...little stinker. He is so independent, he will run down the runway and go visit his daddy, Rio, without even wondering where mom is. Dream of course gets super worried and runs and bucks down the runway, so funny to watch. Once he sees her running, he will run away from her and run behind the stalls! When she finally catches him she bites his reer, exactly what a mom should do. lol!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is just beautiful.......or should I say handsome!! Just a gorgeous boy and growing up so fast!!!
> 
> Some of these colts really give their moms a workout! Guess they want to help them get back their girlish figures!


Thank you! He is handsome! <3

LOLOL haha, yeah that is what it seems like. ;D He is definitely giving mom a workout!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 22, 2012)

Just want to show everyone how big he has really gotten!


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow he is developing so very Nicely mackenzie! That is so exciting!!! Congrats


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 23, 2012)

cassie said:


> Wow he is developing so very Nicely mackenzie! That is so exciting!!! Congrats


Thank you very much Cassie! I just love him!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

wow what a stunner, he really is adorable! thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2012)

He really is quite stunning - what a handsome little boy!

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I really do adore him.





Here are some more pictures of Dream and Ice, cropped all of them so they look nicer.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a quick question for you guy's that live in the snowy-colder states - do you guy's breed your mares later in the season? Like around April-June area? My mare, Crystal, was originally born and raised in North Dakota, but has never had a foal but was bred before she came to California, but was not in-foal. That was last year, this year, I have been waiting for her to come in season, but she has not yet...but I do know its still early in the year, only March.





Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't breed until June cos it snows a lot here in Italy, by the time it all melts and the grass comes back it is May. I like my mares to be on grass before they foal cos it takes a while for there tummies to get used to it so I don't want them getting the runs if they are producing milk. Jmho

They both look great, thanks for sharing


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 26, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I don't breed until June cos it snows a lot here in Italy, by the time it all melts and the grass comes back it is May. I like my mares to be on grass before they foal cos it takes a while for there tummies to get used to it so I don't want them getting the runs if they are producing milk. Jmho
> 
> They both look great, thanks for sharing


That makes sense.




Thanks for telling me!

Just want to show you guy's Dreams new boyfriend for this years breeding! He is the one and only Dell Tera's Checkers!! I am so thrilled and excited that my friend is allowing me to use this boy, she is very close to him, and usually does not allow outside mares to breed to him. Words cannot describe how happy I am!



Hoping for a red splash or frame overo filly! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Here are some pictures of the famouse boy! <3


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 26, 2012)

Checkers is owned by Vandy's miniature horses, you can see more pics of him and there other stallions on there website, just go to there website and click on the stallions page, then click on there picture to view there gallery. Some AWESOME studs on there, Dreams old boyfriend is on there, Rio, and so is Checkers and Taz!

www.vandy'sminihorses.com


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Should be an exciting match. Keep us informed of their successful "marriage" !!!


Yes, it will be. Will do!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh wow,that stud is handsome, and what a pretty mare, not to mention the cute little baby! Excited to see what they will make for next year.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Oh wow,that stud is handsome, and what a pretty mare, not to mention the cute little baby! Excited to see what they will make for next year.


Thank you very much!! I cant wait to see what they produce! They will definitely throw reds, which is what i want. Cant wait!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Wow, this thread seems a bit slow..lol, so many new foals! Just love it!

I just want to show you guys some pictures of Crystal all shaved, had to shave her, she was very uncomfortable with all the hair, but I do blanket her at night, because its still a wee bit cold.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Crystal has a best friend, they always whinnie to each other when they pass by each other, so I always put them out together in the arena. Here are some pictures of them having fun!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just love it when they play with their buddies. They look like really good friends!!!
> 
> She looks good!! Lots of running and playing! Just great!


They are the best of friends, if I could put them in a stall and keep them together, I would..but Crystal is a bit of a food hog, so no one can go with her in her stall lol! But might I say, she is way thinner then I thought she was! After I shaved her I could make another mini with all her hair.

Thank you! She had a blast today, I need to let all the mares out together, well, at least the ones that aren't alpha's.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, sometimes it really surprising how much winter fur they grow! I know what you mean about making another horse. I have a few here that are like that -- and I'm always surprised when they're clipped -- they look so much smaller without all the hair!!


totally! My trainer and I were standing with Crystal and she said "Wow...I really didn't know how small she was until now." Lol, she is tiny, I was thinking about breeding her to Dream's last boyfriend, Rio, but I realized today that she is way smaller then I thought, and Rio just is not the one for her. He is refined enough, but he is a little bit taller then her, and my trainer suggested to breed her to a smaller stallion since she is a maiden mare.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How tall is she, and how tall is the stallion you are talking about?
> 
> A lot more depends on the "refinement" of the stallion you breed her to -- as a maiden, I mean -- than just height. If the stallion is refined, and won't be throwing any "fat, chunky boned foals" then you can go a bit taller than her. It looks like she has a nice hip for carrying and delivery, but you will want to make sure you choose a stallion who is refined and "slim" boned.


She is 31 1/2 inches tall. The stallion is 32-33 inches tall. The stallion that I am breeding her to is 29-30 inches tall, he is a lot smaller then her and way more refined. Here are the two stallions that my friend has. The one on the left is Rio, the one I am not breeding her too, and then Taz, the one I am breeding her too.



And here are some pictures of them running.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How tall is she, and how tall is the stallion you are talking about?
> 
> A lot more depends on the "refinement" of the stallion you breed her to -- as a maiden, I mean -- than just height. If the stallion is refined, and won't be throwing any "fat, chunky boned foals" then you can go a bit taller than her. It looks like she has a nice hip for carrying and delivery, but you will want to make sure you choose a stallion who is refined and "slim" boned.


She is 31 1/2 inches tall. The stallion is 32-33 inches tall. The stallion that I am breeding her to is 29-30 inches tall, he is a lot smaller then her and way more refined. Here are the two stallions that my friend has. The one on the left is Rio, the one I am not breeding her too, and then Taz, the one I am breeding her too.



And here are some pictures of them running.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH, this should be an outstanding baby!!! Wonderful selection for her. They are both beautiful -- but Taz looks like the perfect match for her. Expect something LOUD next year!!!
> 
> (And we better be invitied to watch!!!)


I am VERY VERY thrilled and excited to have these boy's in my life, and have a wonderful friend that is letting me breed my mare to her stallions. Thank you so much! I Can't wait to see what Taz and her produce!! Yes Must be LOUD! Crystal carries the red gene, black gene, cream gene, and possibly sabino and splash, and Taz carries the black gene, and possibly the red gene, so I am hoping for a black overo...any gender is fine, but I would "prefer" filly!

You are MORE then welcome to join! I am hopefully going to have marestare up for next year, we are getting our new place, so I will have our mini's on our property, so fingers crossed that we are able to get marestare up!!! If I can't get marestare up, then I will be posting tons of pictures of her progress. Taz has the most beautiful head, I am most excited to see what head I get beyond anything else LOL!!

Here is another picture of his head, I am just in love! <3


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, he is quite the looker! Very exciting!!
> 
> I guess we know what we'll be hoping for next year!!!!


Definitely the looker!

Yes, very exciting!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Dream has been exposed to Dell Tera's Checkers for 2013 foal!! She was vet checked and approved for this years breeding!

My friend owns him, and I am so excited that I am breeding my mare to him! All they can have is reds!! I am hoping for a red overo, I don't mind if its a colt, but I would prefer filly of course!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 31, 2012)

oh so handsome!!! Will be such a good looking foal!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> oh so handsome!!! Will be such a good looking foal!


Thanks so much! I am so excited!!

I must ask what your name is, I would rather call you by your first name then by your farm name, but only if you want me to!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone!!

Gosh, I haven't been on in a LONG time! I miss you guys!

I got some news, and some pictures of Ice and I shaved Crystal so I am going to share some of her all shaved pictures.

I have recently decided that I am going to breed Dream back to Rio, the black splash overo that she was bred to last year, I really liked how Ice came out conformationally wise, now all I need is color!! So I am very excited for that!

Here are some pictures of Ice and Crysal!


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2012)

Ice is looking stunning!! LOL he is such a cute baby!!! Canit wait to see Rio and Crystals baby next year



very very exciting!!

I love seeing the babies playing with the balls so cute!!

Glad you stopped by!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

He is just adorable and I love to see them play. Crystal looks good too, lets hope you get your coloured baby next year


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 26, 2012)

cassie said:


> Ice is looking stunning!! LOL he is such a cute baby!!! Canit wait to see Rio and Crystals baby next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Yes, I can't wait either! He is such a cutie, he loves that ball!







Eagle said:


> He is just adorable and I love to see them play. Crystal looks good too, lets hope you get your coloured baby next year


Thank you! Yes, I sure hope I get a colored baby!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The pictures are grand! Okay, we'll all help put in your "order" for a baby with color for next year!!!


Thank you!!



Hahaha, thanks!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Wow, its been a while since I came here. So sorry I left on you guys, Its been hectic, and school is finally out so I will have the summer off and be able to be on here.

Just an update:

Ice went to his new home, he was bought with another colt who was right around the same age as him. Ice will be gelded, thank goodness! I was hoping he wasn't going to a breeding home, as he would be too big for any mare. We have been breeding Dream back to the same stallion, vet checked and okay-ed for this years breeding. It has been 15 days since Dream was bred last, and she hasn't come back in, so I am going to check around 18 days. Hoping that she doesn't come back in, if she doesn't, then we will check her at 30 days.

Crystal, my 31 1/2" mare has not come in since the last time she was bred, she has been a tough one this year to get infoal. I might have to wait till next year to breed her again, as its already June and I dont want a summer baby, as the flies are horrid here. I am hoping she doesn't come in again, if she doesn't, we will preg check her around 30 days.

Here are some recent pictures of Crystal, I wanted to share with you all! Again, super sorry I haven't been around lately.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 17, 2012)

oh she is lovely! We missed you, I agree summer is hectic, as I havent been able to post as much, but still like to read and catch up on all the mommas and babies.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 17, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> oh she is lovely! We missed you, I agree summer is hectic, as I havent been able to post as much, but still like to read and catch up on all the mommas and babies.


Thank you! She is my baby.



I missed you guys too. I hate being gone for so long. But I am enjoying being back.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 17, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just such a pretty girl!!!! Glad to have you back!! We'll be needing you for sure to help us get through "our" season, then the UK.....and then on to the Australian babies!!! I just love that we have year-round babies to meet and greet!!!


Thank you!! I am very happy to be back! Oh my, babies all year round! Sounds fun! Will definitely be here from now on!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed she doesn't come back in


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 18, 2012)

Wings said:


> Fingers crossed she doesn't come back in


Yes, fingers crossed!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 18, 2012)

I have some news on Dream today, not the best news unfortunetaly.

Dream almost choliced today. She isn't eating her pellets, rolls but didn't shake. So we went out to see her today to watch her. We soaked some senior feed in oil and she ate that. She finally drank some water. She after a few hours had past, she was acting fine. We had her out all day to keep an eye on her. It was about 5pm and we had her out in the round pen, she rolled, and shook off the dirt, so that was a good sign. She was acting normal the rest of the day, but when we fed the horses, she didn't eat any of her pellets. Her poop was very sandy when we first arrived. I cleaned out her stall and pellets she didn't finish. We will see what happens tomorrow. I am going to pray tonight that she doesn't cholic.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If the poop was sandy she may need some Psyllium pronto! You can use Psylllium, or something like Sand Blast or Sand Clear or even Metamucil. But I bet she's got a belly full of sand and they will certainly colic from sand!
> 
> Hope she's better today, but is the poop is sandy then you need to get it out of her system right away. You can do the "poop sand test" in a small sandwich bag.....take fresh poop add water and mix it around. Then, let it sit for a bit and settle out. The sand will fall to the bottom and you can see how much she's got, and then treat her and retest until the sand is nearly gone.
> 
> ...


Yes, we feed our minis Psyllium twice a day morning and night, so hopefully she will get better. I will definitely keep you guys posted!





She was fine today, ate her dinner last night and half of her breakfast.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 18, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh GREAT! You never know what people do, but I'm so glad she's getting better! That sand can literally be a "killer" !


Lol, yes it can! I am going up to see her tomorrow, so hopefully she is doing better. I am sure she is.


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2012)

glad that Dream is doing better!!! be a good girl Dream!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 19, 2012)

How is Dream doing today?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you Cassie!

Thanks guys for asking! Dream is doing much better. The vet was actually out to folickle check another mare, and he happened to be by Dream stall and we asked him what he thought. He says she will be fine. We told him about the cow-pie poop and told him it was sandy, and then he said "oh thats not good at all" He asked if we were giving her Psyllium, and we told him a full scoop twice a day. He said to keep doing that and she should be fine. She was drinking a lot of water today, which is good. But she isn't peeing at all, just TONS of poop, which worries me.

I also teased her today, she would be 19 days since she was last bred, was definitely NOT in. My mom and I think she is pregnant. I hope she doesn't absorb it, I would really like a foal for next year thats MINE!!! Lol! We are going to preg check her in 11 days.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 20, 2012)

so glad to hear it! Yeah dream


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

*Keeping my fingers crossed for you. *


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 20, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> so glad to hear it! Yeah dream





AnnaC said:


> *Keeping my fingers crossed for you. *


Thanks you two!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like very exciting news!! Let's hope.....fingers crossed here, too!


Thank you!

The vet came out to folickle check another mare, and said decided to check dream and said she is all better. She is eating all of her food, and we are giving her Psyllium so all is good!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 22, 2012)

I just want to make it clear to everyone that Dream was bred BEFORE she almost choliced. She did not cholic, everything has been taken care of. I would never breed a mare if she had an illness, it was just bad timing. Statistically, mares can have minor cholics after they are bred, or when they become pregnant, so we think it was that. We did give her worming, and the vet said that thats what got her stomach upset. Everything is fine now, she is eating normally and is back to herself.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 23, 2012)

good girl dream. cant wait to see your sweet little one.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 23, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Not to worry, we know she was bred before her "almost" episode! No "judgemental" people here.....we're all friends, so never feel you have to "defend" yourself with us!
> 
> I'm so excited to think she's going to have a little one!!! Fantastic news!!!


I just feel bad, and dont want anyone to think that I would breed a sick horse. I am glad you guys all understand! I feel a lot better now.






Me too!! I am super excited. Hoping this time for a colored foal!







LittleBittyBritches said:


> good girl dream. cant wait to see your sweet little one.


Thank you, I can't either!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

I am just catching up and so glad all ended well





As Diane said we are all friends here and we are all farm girls so we know things happen no matter how hard we try to avoid the bad stuff, Lord knows I have had my share of colics and I live for my horses and check on them 4-5 times a day.

Never feel you are judged here cos we are all just a group of supportive friends


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 23, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I am just catching up and so glad all ended well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Eagle, that makes me feel so much better. I was so worried that Dreams cholic was going to get worse, but I think the Psyllium really helped.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

No need to apologise for anything here - apart from all being friends, we are also all humans and we all make mistakes. YOU didn't even make a mistake in any way! We know how you care for your horses, how much you love them and would never do anything to cause them harm, so no need for explanations and certainly no need for apologies!

Incidently my Narcotics always has a mild colic stint when she is between one and two months pregnant - I call it her 'morning sickness' and it lets us know that she is expecting. LOL!!

I'm thrilled about Dream - cant wait for next year to see what she produces.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 25, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> No need to apologise for anything here - apart from all being friends, we are also all humans and we all make mistakes. YOU didn't even make a mistake in any way! We know how you care for your horses, how much you love them and would never do anything to cause them harm, so no need for explanations and certainly no need for apologies!
> 
> Incidently my Narcotics always has a mild colic stint when she is between one and two months pregnant - I call it her 'morning sickness' and it lets us know that she is expecting. LOL!!
> 
> I'm thrilled about Dream - cant wait for next year to see what she produces.


Thank you very much Anna! I am very happy that I have such great friends like you guys.





Thats very interesting Anna! Whenever Dream acts like a stallion, which she has in the past, she always has a colt, so it will be interesting to see if she acts like a stallion this time or not.





I am super excited for her foal, and Crystals! 11 more days till I can ultrasound them.. counting them down. lol!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 26, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Counting down the days to the ultrasound and the great news we expect!!!


Lol! Yes, I hope so!! You have no idea how long it has taken me to get Crystal infoal, its been a crazy experience. Never have had a mare that has such quite cycles, but then again these two are the only ones I have ever had. LOL!! It will be neat to see if she caught or not, would love to have two foals next year. <3


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 26, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're praying for success!!
> 
> Don't forget to post your little one's picture in our album ("pinned" at the top of our page). We love to share our babies with everyone!


Yes we are!!

Oh my, I must have forgotten! I will certainly go put his picture up there, and then do the same with next years foals.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 27, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> _Ooooowwwwwww !!!! _I just LOVE all those pictures of him. And we don't "move you" to another forum -- we like seeing all our babies RIGHT HERE!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures. He sure is a sweetheart!!


Thank you!! He is definitely a cutie! No problem, glad everyone likes him, he was my favorite foal born this year at our place.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 28, 2012)

Well folks, Crystal unfortunetaly came back in season, she would have been 22 days today. I am very thankful that this is a normal cycle, and not another fake cycle. I am only going to breed her this cycle and if she catches then great, but if she doesn't then I need to stop and wait to culture her next year, as its getting to be July and the flies and heat are really bad here, aslo worried about dehydration. so if she doesn't get infoal this year, then I will only have 1 foal for next year, which is fine. Unless I can convince my mother to buy me a mare that I really want.... LOL! Nah, I have to earn the money, which is why I am getting a job... FINALLY!!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 28, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So sorry about Crystal. But remember, you can buy bred mares all winter long and early spring -- that will give you time to squirrel away some $$ for the purchase!!


Yeah, it stinks, as this cross would have been killer. But we are going to check her just to make sure she isn't pregnant after this heat. Well, actually there is a bred mare that I have been wanting for a while, and the farm is having a special for the month of July, and they live super close to us, so hopefully it will happen! There is another mare that I would get with her who is the granddaughter of Champion Farms NightHawk! But I can't get my hopes up till I get a job. lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh what a bummer!! If you dont get her to take when you try again, just remember to tell your parents that having just one foal next year isn't a good idea as it will have no companion to play with, so you really do need to add an already pregnant mare to your little herd!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 29, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh what a bummer!! If you dont get her to take when you try again, just remember to tell your parents that having just one foal next year isn't a good idea as it will have no companion to play with, so you really do need to add an already pregnant mare to your little herd!!


I hope I will be able to get another mare this year! Already found one, so I have been talking to my mother!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to share that preg checks are tomorrow! Going to preg check Dream, fingers crossed that she caught! If she were to come back in it would be now, and when I went to go tease her, she did not show.

BUT, the funniest thing happened. Dream is an alpha mare, pretty much just a people horse, doesn't like other horses, well I would guess that she would do this with mares, but she went up to each stallion (there are 3) and groomed each one for about 5 minutes. It was so neat to see! I was able to get some pictures, so I am going to share!

Crystal update! 2 weeks from now, I will be preg checking Crystal. She will be preg checked on 18 days, as my mom and I have a feeling that she is dumping the baby, and needs to be put on regimate. So, very excited about that too.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh the pictures are great! Good luck with the testing!! Praying for success.....


Thanks Diane! I am praying too!

This is completely off topic, but I recently visited your site, and might I say, you have gorgeous minis! But I completely fell in love with your buckskin leopard appy stallion. My oh my, I have never seen one that pretty before. I am not very fond of appies, but seeing him makes me want to raise them! I cant imagine what the foal would look like with him and crystal.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to wish you good luck with the testing too - and thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

Very excited!!! Dream has officially confirmed infoal to Rio! She is due May 6 2013. Praying for a little filly!





Funny thing is, her and another horse both bred to the same stallion, Rio, confirmed infoal today, due a day apart, and both embryos attached in the same place, the left horn. Funny huh?

Rio has gotten every mare infoal this year, which is 4 mares, and he is only 4 years old! This is his second foal crop, and the biggest one yet.


----------



## Wings (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats!! Great news!

Nothing better then a stallion who is good at his job


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

Wings said:


> Congrats!! Great news!
> 
> Nothing better then a stallion who is good at his job


Thank you!!

There is nothing better then that!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 12, 2012)

Brilliant news - congratulations!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Congratulations on the exciting news!!!!! YEAH!! Another girl to watch in the spring!


Thank you!!! Its going to be a long 9 months .



LOL!!



AnnaC said:


> Brilliant news - congratulations!!


Thank you Anna!!! I am very excited.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I know this isn't anything to do with pregnancy or foaling, but I am too excited not to share!!

Today I just started my training with Dream for next years liberty class. She did AMAZING! I wont be showing till next fall, so hopefully that will give me some time to wean the foal and work with her more. Today I had my lunge line on her and had my carrots in hand, and made her run around me. Then I used my hand signal that I want to use for that and it took her maybe about 3 times before she came to me without the lunge line attached to her. I know I have ways to go, as I will be teaching her to come to me, put her head in my lap so I can put her halter on, and then I am going to do some figure eights with her, so this will take some time, but we made a lot of progress today, even though it was the first day. I was very surprised at how much we accomplished in one day.

Just had to share, once she is completely trained I am going to video tape it, so I will show you guys it if that's something that interests you.






I will possibly be doing this with crystal too, but I am going to take it one step at a time.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 14, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Fantastic!!!! Now don't get disappointed if she "strays" a few times during her training. But this sounds very good indeed!!!! Good job!!


Thank you!! I am very happy, but training is all new to me, so I have been researching it.



I much prefer hand signal training then fear based training. unfortunately I know a few people who don't agree with me. But, that's there problem, I have to deal with my own horses.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 14, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Absolutely! I'm not into any type of "fear" -- horses shouldn't fear you, they should respect you and work for you "from the heart" !!


Exactly! Now if we can just convince a few more people....


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Remember my dog, Addie, her pups that I showed you? Well I never got to show you them at 8 weeks old, I feel very sad, as I forgot, but I am going to show you now, and also some pictures of maddies pups! they are all in there new home!!

I took a tone of pictures of my pick of the litter, Reece. She is a red fawn, but actually turned out to be a red sable, which is very rare, that's why she has the black ticking. And now that she is older, she has a lot more!


----------



## Wings (Jul 15, 2012)

Since I'm a liberty nut I'm looking forward to your video


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh my those pups are simply gorgeous! Such beautiful, trusting little faces - to tie in with Diane's comment, they deserve to be in homes where love, respect and reward predominate!





Good luck with Dream, it sounds as though you have already made a great start.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 15, 2012)

Wings said:


> Since I'm a liberty nut I'm looking forward to your video


Thank you.



I am very excited!



AnnaC said:


> Oh my those pups are simply gorgeous! Such beautiful, trusting little faces - to tie in with Diane's comment, they deserve to be in homes where love, respect and reward predominate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! They are so sweet! Yes, I agree completely. Yes, I am very excited, will be out tomorrow again to work with her!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Those puppies are just tooooooo cute!!!! How wonderful they got good loving homes!! Did you keep any?


LOL thank you!!! They all went to great homes!! I wanted to keep two of them, but we already have 6 dogs, and we are going to keep the moms and spay them after they are done with puppies, and then keep them, as I love both of them and would never want to use them just for puppies and then have to rehome them. NO WAY is that going to happen!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey everyone !

Dream had a fantastic day today, she ran and bucked and kicked, she was so excited to be out in the arena! I also had a FANTASTIC time with Kelsey on our photo shoot with crystal! I will most definitely show you guys the pictures once I receive them!

Anyways, I was able to take some shots of Dream today and wanted to share.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just beautiful!!! And there is nothing better than a good roll when it's all done!!!!


Thank you!! Oh totally! I was shocked that I got that picture.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 16, 2012)

Kelsey was very kind and gave me a sneak peak of Crystals photo shoot! So I am going to share the pictures with you.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2012)

What great pictures of two very pretty girls! It's great to see them having fun isn't it!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 17, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> What great pictures of two very pretty girls! It's great to see them having fun isn't it!!


Thank you! Yes, I was very happy that they were having such great fun out in the arena today. Very spunky!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello everyone!

How is your summer going? Mine is going superb! Dream is officially 63 days today! Crystal is 29 days today, and has not come in since 18 days, so I think she caught this time!!! I hope so, as we have been trying since April. She will be vet checked next week, so I will let you guys know what the vet says.





Anywho, Kelsey gave me the rest of crystals photo shoot so I would like to share with you all some of them.


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2012)

hehe so cute!! what lovely pictures



very pretty, can't wait to see what Crystal is cooking!


----------



## Wings (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like you had fun, no idea how you keep her clean though



:rofl

I hope she took this time


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2012)

Great pictures!! She's such an attractive girl - keeping my fingers crossed that both she and Dream are in foal for you.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments!

Crystal was preg checked at day 34 and came out not pregnant.



The vet that we use has arthritis in his fingers and doesn't have good sensitivity in his fingers either. She has not come in and she should have came back into season already if she were not pregnant, so we are going to use our other vet and see if she can feel anything. Crystal would be day 23 if she were in season, and day 41 if she were pregnant.

She definitely has been a hard one to get infoal, we will see what our other vet has to say.


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2012)

oh I really hope she is in foal for you!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh so do I - good luck with the second vet!


----------



## Wings (Aug 15, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you guys!

So, we have decided that we are going to wait till next year and just keep a good eye on Crystal, if she starts getting bigger then we will have her preg checked, she has not come in since the first preg check, but she could only have 2 cycles this year. She has been a very difficult one this year to get infoal unfortunately.

On the other hand, Dream is 83 days along (2.5 months) And she is definitely starting to get chubby. I have noticed that she gets chunkier earlier then most. I sure hope she is cooking a filly for me! I will try and get some pictures here soon of her for you guys to see how good she looks.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2012)

so exciting for Dream



I hope she is cooking a filly for you too





can't wait to see pics of the expectant mummy





sorry that you might not get a foal from Crystal next year... but as long as she is healthy there is always the year after



and then you can hopefully get her in foal and at the time of year that you want


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2012)

Great to have the update on your girls - hope Dream is cooking a gorgeous little filly for you. Sorry that Crystal might have to wait another year, but you never know, maybe............................................??

Would love to see some new pics.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

Tomorrow we are going to do the photo shoot, so I will have them up by tomorrow night, possibly Saturday.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2012)

:ThumbUp Cant wait!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

so excited to see the photo shoot!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

Today was a superb day at the ranch! Dream was wonderful, she actually knows how to square up so I am wondering if Getitia showed her as a weanling... anyhow, I have three head shots of Dream for you guys right now, as I am waiting to see the rest. Loading them takes forever lol. I thought these were really cute so I want to share with you guys! I will show you the rest once I get them loaded. All of these photos were taken by Kelsey Webber.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, here are some more! Finally got them!

You can view all of them in my gallery.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Aug 31, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> GREAT PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> The pictures are beautiful....as is she! You said she knew how to "square up", but I think from this picture.....
> 
> ...


Lol I totally agree. She was being stubborn today. after the first 5 minutes we got her to cooperate with us. There was tractor's racing everywhere so she was a wee bit spooky, but she calmed down after we were out there for a little bit. She did WAY better then Crystal. Crystal didn't know how to do anything. The reason why I think she was taught to square up was because she seemed to know what to do after a few tries. With Crystal... we had to physically move her legs to where they needed to be. Dream will never be shown in Halter, but she did pretty well today.


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2012)

great pictures



you must be so excited to have them


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh I agree with you Diane - that first one is such a hoot, and the second one is so beautiful.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Sep 1, 2012)

cassie said:


> great pictures
> 
> 
> 
> you must be so excited to have them


Thank you very much! Yes I am very excited!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> LOVE all these pictures!!!
> 
> /monthly_09_2012/post-44343-0-05853100-1346460319_thumb.jpg ".....so what were you saying? Oh, you want a beautiful filly just like me??..."
> 
> ...





AnnaC said:


> Oh I agree with you Diane - that first one is such a hoot, and the second one is so beautiful.


LOL!! You are too funny Diane!



Thank you Anna!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I found more photos that I didn't see before of Dream, so I am going to share with you guys!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW!! She certainly can move cant she - beautiful action shots!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you very much!



Yes, she sure can move.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey everyone



How are you guys?

I just wanted to say that Dream is 105 days today! I also want to ask, at what point in her pregnancy do I make Dream a new thread, or should I keep this one?

Thanks!


----------



## Wings (Sep 13, 2012)

I did mine a little over a month out from foaling



Mostly because I started hijacking other threads to show pictures


----------

